# Assistance requested for a right of passage



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

I need some eyes on the stream at the Chagrin for this coming Saturday morning (3/9).

My 10 year old son has been watching me take fishing trips for his whole life. Because of the endurance for cold and the physical fatigue, I have not been willing to take him with me on steelhead trips. I've been sharpening his skills locally as often as we can. I think it's time to give him his shot. I'll watch the weather and stream flows on-line, but nothing tops actual eyes on the scene. Could anyone volunteer to PM me Friday with the conditions? I, and by extension my son, will be very grateful. We'll be driving up from just north of Cincinnati.

~Spencer


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

What river are you and the little guy wanting to fish? Im always close to the rivers or fishing, I could send pm on conditions or if its fishable etc............ Good luck to you n the kid..................


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Send me a pm. I live right down the road from the chagrin. I could even send you to a couple hot spots 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks! We'll make the go/no go decision Friday afternoon. Any feedback from that AM would be appreciated.

~Spencer


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

Bump as reminder. Thanks in advance to those who have reached out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i cant help much..i live right near you in Dayton..but just wanna wish you and your son good luck!!! Its a great thing to get kids outdoors..i can only imagine his excitement


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks! Got one stream report texted to me this morning already. Equipment is packed. My son struggled to sleep in antisipation. I hope I can get at least one on for him. Minnows, various fly gear, spawn sacs and my "secret bait" planned.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Curious how the trip went? Should have been good fishing and good weather for his first time out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

The weather was perfect. Jack had a good time and he caught one. I couldn't get him onto better numbers though. The deeper water had that beautiful jade color, yet few seems to be catching fish. It was a good day regardless. Thanks everyone for your assistance!

~Spencer


----------

